# Hi-speed Usb Host Controller Needed?



## dreamer (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm new to PC. i just finished build my PC and running into USB problem. it does detect the device, but it also said this " Hi-speed USB device attached to non-Hi-speed hub. You must add a Hi-speed USB host controller to this PC to abtain maximum performance". Here is what i got:

Intel P4 3 ghz running @ 3.3 OC
RAIDMAX 668 case
P4C800-E
RADEON 9800 PRO
WIND XP PRO
1G memory

i tried to hook USB Headers to either USB56 or USB78 on the board with no luck. i'm not sure what is Hi-Speed USB host controller is. any help would be appreciate


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

check in your device manager under USB and see if there are any yellow marks , If you have at least SP1 you should be able to click on the high lighted section, right click it and then click update driver, windows should install the usb2 driver , the controller should then change to enhanced host controller


----------



## Ark (Dec 29, 2004)

Of course, it might just be that you don't have a USB2 port.

I have a USB2-enabled memory stick, but I've not installed the hardware ports yet. Don't rightly know where they connect on the mobo.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I think the P4C800-E has 4 and 2 connectors for an additional 4 but this is the deluxe version so i'm not 100% sure if the P4C800-E is exactly the same as The only manual I could get for A P4C800-E was the deluxe version


----------



## refosk (Dec 14, 2004)

You should enable in bios high speed not full speed!


----------

